# Need some help selecting a binding



## Grassi21 (Apr 28, 2009)

The gear whore strikes again.  I just grabbed a set of Fisher Watea 84s off of Sierra Skis for under $300.  Now its time to find a binding to mount to them.

Here are some bullets that might help narrow down my search:
- I'm hovering around 200lbs, hopefully lighter by next season
- Not an overly aggressive skier
- This will be my groomer ski, but as many of you know I ski Sundown regularly for their bump options
- Up to know the only non binding system I've used is the Marker Barron.

I love the Barrons I have mounted to my Gotamas.  But Marker's non touring equivalent (I think its the Griffon and Jester) are priced pretty high.  Are there any other options I should do some research on?  Thanks!


----------



## Greg (Apr 28, 2009)

Don't fret too much over bindings. I would get something like these, but I'm partial to the Look style binding:

http://www.backcountryoutlet.com/ou...l?CMP_ID=SH_FRO002&CMP_SKU=DYN0179&mv_pc=r126

Those TIs are uber light. You probably should get a wide brake, but you might be able to get away bending an 80mm brake. Actually, if you do end up with a Look/Rossi/Dyna binding, I have a 100mm brake that I'll trade for an 80.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> Don't fret too much over bindings. I would get something like these, but I'm partial to the Look style binding:
> 
> http://www.backcountryoutlet.com/ou...l?CMP_ID=SH_FRO002&CMP_SKU=DYN0179&mv_pc=r126
> 
> Those TIs are uber light. You probably should get a wide brake, but you might be able to get away bending an 80mm brake. Actually, if you do end up with a Look/Rossi/Dyna binding, I have a 100mm brake that I'll trade for an 80.



Liking the price and weight.  But what about the 6-6.5 mm of lift at the toe and heel respectively.  This will be my ski for Sundown bumps.  Shouldn't I look for something w/out lifters?


----------



## Greg (Apr 28, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Liking the price and weight.  But what about the 6-6.5 mm of lift at the toe and heel respectively.  This will be my ski for Sundown bumps.  Shouldn't I look for something w/out lifters?



That's not really all that much of a lift. My Legends have lifters and they're fine in the bumps. If you want though, ask the shop to mount them without the lifters; just remind them to use short screws. The guys at Suburban Sports know how to get it done right. That's the only place I'll have mounts done now.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 28, 2009)

Greg said:


> That's not really all that much of a lift. My Legends have lifters and they're fine in the bumps. If you want though, ask the shop to mount them without the lifters; just remind them to use short screws. The guys at Suburban Sports know how to get it done right. That's the only place I'll have mounts done now.



Gotcha.  I'm not shunning the lifters due to experience, just based off of what I have read.


----------



## Greg (Apr 28, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Gotcha.  I'm not shunning the lifters due to experience, just based off of what I have read.



On a true mogul ski, I would go without lifters. Since this is sort of a do it all ski for you, the lifters will help you from booting out when you're laying railroad tracks.  Seriously, not sure about you, but I know I'll likely never be able to carve well enough to have to worry about that. :lol: I guess what I'm saying is that it probably doesn't matter all that much. Follow your gut and just roll with it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 28, 2009)

A little more pricey but:
http://www.levelninesports.com/head-2009-mojo-ski-bindings-matte-blacksilver-p-4276.html


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 28, 2009)

FYI the Jester is $199 at Sierra.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 28, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> FYI the Jester is $199 at Sierra.



Highest priced option so far but that is good price for the Jester.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 28, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Highest priced option so far but that is good price for the Jester.



Yea, I don't think you need it on the 84 anyway. The head is basically the same as the binding that Fischer puts on them Head/Fischer/Elan/Tyrolia are all the same binding.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 28, 2009)

evogear outlet: http://www.evogear.com/outlet-shop/ski/bindings.aspx

I've got a very similar version, just a different year: http://www.evogear.com/outlet/alpine-ski-bindings/look-nx-exclusive-lifter-2009.aspx  Mine say "Dynastar" and I think they're an 08 model. Not as "fancy" as the PX-12...but for under $80 bux, you really can't complain. 

I don't think you'll notice much of a differnce with the lifter vs without. I'd leave it on there if it were me though...could help a little with the flat landings off those booters. 

Other stuff at their regular store: http://www.evogear.com/shop/ski/bindings.aspx


----------



## Puck it (Apr 28, 2009)

I have Mojo 15's.  Love them.  Look here.

http://stores.channeladvisor.com/skiuniverse/Ski Bindings/


----------



## mondeo (Apr 28, 2009)

Glenn said:


> evogear outlet: http://www.evogear.com/outlet-shop/ski/bindings.aspx
> 
> I've got a very similar version, just a different year: http://www.evogear.com/outlet/alpine-ski-bindings/look-nx-exclusive-lifter-2009.aspx Mine say "Dynastar" and I think they're an 08 model. Not as "fancy" as the PX-12...but for under $80 bux, you really can't complain.
> 
> ...


The NX series of bindings is a women's binding, and as such will probably flex more. Wouldn't necessarily suggest it for Grassi.

Don't need the Jester, just go with the Griffon. That's one decent option.

For a new binding, I'd personally probably go with:
http://www.backcountryoutlet.com/outlet/SAL1514/Salomon-Z12-Ti-Alpine-Ski-Binding.html
Under 4lbs per pair. The STH 12 would be better, but more expensive.

But first choice would be to find a pair of Look P12s or a 12 DIN Rossi Axial/FKS. If you can find them (try eBay.) Great binding.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 28, 2009)

I love my Griffons.  They release very nicely on the function test, as well as crashes.

I was selling them for $150(mounted), at the end of the season but have long since sold out of them.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 28, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I love my Griffons.  They release very nicely on the function test, as well as crashes.
> 
> I was selling them for $150(mounted), at the end of the season but have long since sold out of them.



You should share that kind of info with your buds here before you sell out. :-D


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 28, 2009)

mondeo said:


> But first choice would be to find a pair of Look P12s or a 12 DIN Rossi Axial/FKS. If you can find them (try eBay.) Great binding.



/thread

I got some off evogear for a song last season. Had to buy a wide break separately. But this binding has interchangeable breaks so it got the job done. I wouldn't pay more than $150 tops. Given end of season, I would suspect closer to $120 might be possible for new.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 28, 2009)

Outside of an AT set up, I really don't see the point in paying over $100 on bindings for most people.  I've got a set of Rossignol Axials on my B2's and then I have some intermediate type Rossi bindings with a din that goes only to 9 on my BX's.  Those I got for free because of a screw up at the shop on mounting bindings on an old set of rock skis.  I actually like the el cheapo's better.  

Then again, I'm the furthest thing from a 'gear head' you'll probably ever find. :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Apr 28, 2009)

mondeo said:


> The NX series of bindings is a women's binding, and as such will probably flex more. Wouldn't necessarily suggest it for Grassi.
> 
> Don't need the Jester, just go with the Griffon. That's one decent option.
> 
> ...




Are you sayin' I have chick bindings? :-x





I've got the Dynastar NX 12 Jib Nothing But Trouble 







http://www.evogear.com/reviews/pwr/...954-Dynastar-NX-12-Jib-Ski-Bindings-2008.html


----------



## bigbog (Apr 28, 2009)

*new bindings...*

Know the ramp built in and what works for your alignment...planning any shimming(fore/aft and/or lateral) makes the procedure an easy task for a good tech.....   No secret but thought I'd mention it once more...;-)
$.01


----------



## mondeo (Apr 29, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Are you sayin' I have chick bindings? :-x


I didn't think so at first, but from the description...


> The Look NX 12 Exclusive Lifter + is for the intermediate to advanced *female* skiers


Upon further review, it's just because they're white. And have pretty lettering. Like Greg's bindings.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 29, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I didn't think so at first, but from the description...
> 
> Upon further review, it's just because they're white. And have pretty lettering. Like Greg's bindings.




I'll delicately hit the bumps with the Sundown crew next season. Maybe we'll talk about Oprah. :razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 29, 2009)

Trying to track my thoughts so far.  The DIN on all of these go to 12, not 11, 12.  The only reason I am still considering the Griffon is that it is in the same family of Marker bindings as my beloved Baron.  They are also on the lower end of the weight spectrum.

Salomon Z12 Ti: $146.99, free shipping, 3.7 lbs






Marker Griffon: $172, free shipping, 4 lbs 3 oz





Head Mojo 12: $159, not sure about shipping cost, 5.01 lbs 





Look PX12 Ti Lifter: $139, free shipping, 5.6 lbs


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Apr 29, 2009)

personally I think the watea 84 skis better with a little lift...more versatile.  I've skied on them with a flat binding, demo binding (26mm of lift at toe) and a railflex system...the railflex and demo binding skied better than the flat x-14.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 29, 2009)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> personally I think the watea 84 skis better with a little lift...more versatile.  I've skied on them with a flat binding, demo binding (26mm of lift at toe) and a railflex system...the railflex and demo binding skied better than the flat x-14.



What do you think about the 94? I was planning on getting a Griffon or Jester for them.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2009)

You have time, I'd wait for a deal to come along on over the summer.  I'm sure they're all good, I wouldn't get too hung up on the bindings.


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 29, 2009)

FWIW - I have Mojo 15's on my Watea 78's


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 29, 2009)

bvibert said:


> You have time, I'd wait for a deal to come along on over the summer.  I'm sure they're all good, I wouldn't get too hung up on the bindings.



I second this. Unlike skis or boots which you will need in a certain size, you can wait this out during the summer (this assumes you're not looking for an AT binding where size matters or are looking at a popular line of bindings which may run out). I'm on the binding hunt too and am slowly canvassing prices. Memorial Day starts hunting season. The internet is your friend. Happy hunting!


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 29, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> I second this. Unlike skis or boots which you will need in a certain size, you can wait this out during the summer (this assumes you're not looking for an AT binding where size matters or are looking at a popular line of bindings which may run out). I'm on the binding hunt too and am slowly canvassing prices. Memorial Day starts hunting season. The internet is your friend. Happy hunting!



you and brian do make a good point about waiting.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 29, 2009)

$139 for a Px12 free shipping? I wouldn't bother holding out for a better deal than that. Deals on good bindings go quick. Ain't worth trying to save $10-20 on a better deal when it is far more likely they will sell out prior to dropping the price.


----------



## Greg (Apr 29, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> $139 for a Px12 free shipping? I wouldn't bother holding out for a better deal than that. Deals on good bindings go quick. Ain't worth trying to save $10-20 on a better deal when it is far more likely they will sell out prior to dropping the price.



That's what I'm saying. And these are the TIs, 5.6 lbs. for the pair. Nice light binding for Chris's pseudo bump ski. :razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 29, 2009)

Greg said:


> That's what I'm saying. And these are the TIs, 5.6 lbs. for the pair. Nice light binding for Chris's pseudo bump ski. :razz:



who you callin"pseudo?  ;-)  so much to process.  they are the cheapest binding on my short list...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 30, 2009)

Tramdock has the PX12 lifter for $105 right now.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 30, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Tramdock has the PX12 lifter for $105 right now.



Damn it.  Now I am going to hav e to stalk Tramdock all day and hope they put them back up.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 30, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Damn it.  Now I am going to hav e to stalk Tramdock all day and hope they put them back up.



That had 5 pairs of them and I don't think any of them sold so it is a good chance they will be back up.


----------



## Trekchick (May 2, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Trying to track my thoughts so far.  The DIN on all of these go to 12, not 11, 12.  The only reason I am still considering the Griffon is that it is in the same family of Marker bindings as my beloved Baron.  They are also on the lower end of the weight spectrum.
> 
> Salomon Z12 Ti: $146.99, free shipping, 3.7 lbs
> 
> ...


Of those the one I'd take on the Watea's is the Griffon.  That is what I will be putting on my Kiku's 




Grassi21 said:


> Damn it.  Now I am going to hav e to stalk Tramdock all day and hope they put them back up.


I picked up a set of Rossi Axial2 freeride 150Wide ride bindings on SAC a few weeks ago 188 shipped.  
Not the price range you're looking at, but IMHO a better binding, if you're interested in it I'd be willing to let it go.


----------



## Greg (May 2, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I picked up a set of Rossi Axial2 freeride 150Wide ride bindings on SAC a few weeks ago 188 shipped.
> Not the price range you're looking at, but IMHO a better binding, if you're interested in it I'd be willing to let it go.



Just curious, why do you feel this is a significantly better binding? It's basically a PX14 which has less directional release to keep the ski on after landing big airs. I don't think Chris is going to be hitting any monster booters next season and doesn't need a DIN up to 15. Way overkill for most of us.

Too much overthinking the binding selection here in my opinion. Chris - pick up the Z12 or PX12TI. Their relative lightweights is the most important "feature" IMO, plus they're the cheapest on your list. As long as they stay on/come off when needed, that's all you really need. Actually after looking at these again, I really like the Sollys. Is that 3.7 lbs. for the pair? That's uber light.


----------



## Trekchick (May 2, 2009)

I don't see the PX14 on his list.  Am I missing something.

On the other hand, you're right that this is more simple than it appears.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> Just curious, why do you feel this is a significantly better binding? It's basically a PX14 which has less directional release to keep the ski on after landing big airs. I don't think Chris is going to be hitting any monster booters next season and doesn't need a DIN up to 15. Way overkill for most of us.
> 
> Too much overthinking the binding selection here in my opinion. Chris - pick up the Z12 or PX12TI. Their relative lightweights is the most important "feature" IMO, plus they're the cheapest on your list. As long as they stay on/come off when needed, that's all you really need. Actually after looking at these again, I really like the Sollys. Is that 3.7 lbs. for the pair? That's uber light.



I have been hoping the PX12 come up on SAC.  But $139 from  BC Outlet is still a good deal.  If I can't find them on SAC I would consider the Salomon for just $10 or so bucks more.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 2, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I have been hoping the PX12 come up on SAC.  But $139 from  BC Outlet is still a good deal.  If I can't find them on SAC I would consider the Salomon for just $10 or so bucks more.



http://www.geartrade.com/item/86252

but you're gonna pay $9 in shipping...


----------



## Greg (May 2, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I don't see the PX14 on his list.  Am I missing something.



It's not. My point is the PX14 is also overkill.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 4, 2009)

Mojo 15s here on both of my pairs of fats..


----------



## Grassi21 (May 7, 2009)

Finally pulled the trigger on a binding.  Grabbed them for $125 plus shipping on Tramdock.


----------



## Trekchick (May 7, 2009)

I was just heading here to post that on Tramdock!  Nice Catch!!


----------



## Grassi21 (May 7, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I was just heading here to post that on Tramdock!  Nice Catch!!



Thanks for the thought.  The Wateas were delivered today.  Wish I had some snow to test them out on.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 7, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Thanks for the thought. The Wateas were delivered today. Wish I had some snow to test them out on.


 Congrats!  Now you can focus on hocking your shortie Afterburners


----------



## wa-loaf (May 7, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Thanks for the thought.  The Wateas were delivered today.  Wish I had some snow to test them out on.



Pics?


----------



## Grassi21 (May 7, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Congrats!  Now you can focus on hocking your shortie Afterburners



I have my hopes set on the fall ski swaps to unload the 'Burns and intermediate Heads.  Fingers crossed...


----------



## Grassi21 (May 7, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Pics?



No camera at work.  I get some up eventually.


----------



## Mildcat (May 7, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on a binding.  Grabbed them for $125 plus shipping on Tramdock.





Grassi21 said:


> Thanks for the thought.  The Wateas were delivered today.  Wish I had some snow to test them out on.



Gonna break out the duct tape and crazy glue and mount them yourself?


----------



## Grassi21 (May 7, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> Gonna break out the duct tape and crazy glue and mount them yourself?



:lol:  i don't think that will help considering i am a big fat F.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 7, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> :lol:  i don't think that will help considering i am a big fat F.


Velcro and resin?:blink:


----------



## Grassi21 (May 7, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Velcro and resin?:blink:



bingo!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 7, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> bingo!


I knew it.:beer:


----------



## Trekchick (May 8, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Thanks for the thought.  The Wateas were delivered today.  Wish I had some snow to test them out on.


Lets say, you and me jump on a plane and meet Philpug at Abasin! 

I double dog dare ya!!!



RootDKJ said:


> Velcro and resin?:blink:


I hear, seaweed and snot works best.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 8, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Lets say, you and me jump on a plane and meet Philpug at Abasin!
> 
> I double dog dare ya!!!
> 
> ...



I can barely get out of the house for a beer at the local establishment.  A-Basin would be grounds for divorce.


----------



## Trekchick (May 8, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I can barely get out of the house for a beer at the local establishment.  A-Basin would be grounds for divorce.


You can't say that the thought of doing something spontaneous like that didn't bring a smile to your face 

Sidenote:Two years ago, I bought a ticket on the Wednesday night before MD weekend and was skiing by Friday afternoon.  This isn't something that I can do often, but it was a great feeling to do it that once!


----------

